
Ask HN: Is it possible to learn web dev/coding from videos? - Onixelen
Can you learn enough from mainly videos to be employable as a web developer&#x2F;software engineer?
======
handpickednames
I'd say you can learn enough from any medium if you try hard enough. However,
just "watching" those vids won't suffice. You have to practice (= write
code/complete a project).

------
coralreef
Probably, but learning programming is mostly just a lot of practicing
programming.

------
dragonwriter
> Can you learn enough from mainly videos to be employable as a web
> developer/software engineer?

Probably, though mostly books/online text is probably better. (Or, really,
_no_ , you can only do it by mostly doing web programming, but you need some
external resource, and either text or video [among other things] -- or a mix
-- can serve as that external resource.)

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
The best way is to work on your own project. Read or watch some videos to
start but quickly start a project yourself.

------
homoSapiens
As long as you code along yes. I'm a self-taught programmer, I learnt from
watching videos and reading a lot.

------
ruairidhwm
I think so - I've used Laracasts extensively and have learned a great deal
from it :)

------
a_lifters_life
Its possible to learn a bit, but nothing beats actually doing it yourself -
even with some tutorials

------
akras14
Yes

~~~
zelon88
I also believe that it is. There is so much data contained within video that
it's impossible not to obtain something if it can be presented correctly. The
trick with coding videos is grabbing the users attention, not losing them, and
showing them the results they can expect. If they're not engaged, they're
learning. With so many subsets it can be hard to achieve engagement, People
want to learn different things, but everyone needs to learn some things. The
most efficient way to learn some things is not necessarily the most efficient
way to teach some things.

